# The Social Network



## T.D.A (Oct 14, 2010)

A story about the founders of the social-networking website, Facebook.

[YOUTUBE]lB95KLmpLR4[/YOUTUBE]

Release date 15th October 2010 UK


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2010)

It has Spider-Man. He plays the twins.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking foward to this


----------



## Para (Oct 14, 2010)

I admit I laughed at the idea of *Facebook: The Movie* until I noticed David Fincher directed it. I'll probably end up seeing it.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 14, 2010)

Trailer looks good, review looks good 4/5 stars by the Guardian.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 14, 2010)

People I've talked to said it really was a great movie. Much like Para, I went "lol Facebook Movie" at first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2010)

I  must never watch this film.


----------



## Para (Oct 14, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Trailer looks good, review looks good 4/5 stars by the Guardian.



Yeah the trailer was good; the cover of 'Creep' for the soundtrack was a nice touch.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2010)

I've already seen it.  It's the best movie I have seen so far this year.  I don't really want to elaborate.  I will just say the acting was solid.  The screenplay is brilliant.  And the directing is stellar.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 14, 2010)

This guy needs just needs to wait for Zombieland 2.

Movies like this is going to give him a bad name.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm also excited about Zombieland 2.  But Fincher is not a director anyone should ever say no to.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 14, 2010)

It's a good movie. I really liked it. Very insightful but it makes you wonder whether Zuckerberg (the one in the movie) is an asshole or a wonderful entrepreneur.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 14, 2010)

I saw the movie a few weeks ago. It was really good. Zuckerberg was really an asshole (at least depicted so) in my opinion. Funniest part was the whole chicken (animal abuse) thing, whether true or not


----------



## Shadow (Oct 20, 2010)

Like the movie depicts......Zuckerberg isn't an asshole........he just tries hard to be one.

Also DAAAAAAAAMNN that's fucked up leaving his CFO with a depreciated share of .003% after he was the one who financially backed it up and now he only has 5% after the lawsuit. Daaaaaaaaamn still a billionaire though


----------



## Judecious (Oct 20, 2010)

all i have to say is Great movie.


----------



## Unalert (Oct 20, 2010)

It wasn't what I thought it would be like, it was a good movie but I feel at some parts they could have made it a lot better. I did like how he hacked into all the harvard houses using Perl, instead of other movies involving hacking related shit. (example; black cmd prompt pops up and he just types in some random shit then shouts "Im in!" or something like that.)

youngest billionaire alive.. oh man..


----------



## Bart (Oct 21, 2010)

Armie Hammer made this film :3


----------



## Gooba (Oct 22, 2010)

This movie was great.  Don't think of it as a Facebook movie, but just about some undefined holy macguffin.  The dialog is great.

"I'm 6'5" 220 pounds and there are two of me."


----------



## Iria (Oct 22, 2010)

^ LOL that part was hilarious.

I saw this movie twice and it was even better the second time. At first I lamented the lack of any substantial female characters (besides Erica who was more of a moral conscience than a fleshed out character), until I read Sorkin's posting about . 

Sorkin is a true genius of our time.

Fincher did a great job. And Trent Reznor on soundtrack was phenomenal.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 4, 2010)

The movie just came out where I live and I saw it today. Really good film overall. Although the film did seem to be filled with lots of sarcasm in the dialogue. The boat rowing scene was also pretty well-shot.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 4, 2010)

Gooba said:


> This movie was great.  Don't think of it as a Facebook movie, but just about some undefined holy macguffin.  The dialog is great.
> 
> "I'm 6'5" 220 pounds and there are two of me."



That was hilarious. Got a good laugh from the entire audience.

I can't really add anything that hasn't already been said. It was a great film, with great actors, and a great script. Although I fucking hated the club scene. 5 minutes of *BOOM, BOOM, BOOM BOOM, BOOM,* So facebook is really *BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM* we should *BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM*


----------



## Silvermateus (Nov 4, 2010)

well all these people who are like OMGAWD FACEBOOK MOVIE GEY are just pissing me off. Its not a film about Facebook, facebook is there, but the movie is focused on Friendship and Betrayal, and its extremely well done. ive seen 5 times xD


----------



## Sunako (Nov 5, 2010)

Saw this movie today. I liked it. :>


_Lawyer: Mr. Zuckerberg, do I have your full attention?
Mark Zuckerberg: No.
Lawyer: Do you think I deserve it?
Mark Zuckerberg: What?
Lawyer: Do you think I deserve your full attention?
Mark: I had to swear an oath before we began this deposition, and I don't want to perjure myself, so I have a legal obligation to say no.
Lawyer: Okay...no. You don't think I deserve your attention.
Mark Zuckerberg: I think if your clients want to sit on my shoulders and call themselves tall, they have the right to give it a try, but there's no requirement that I enjoy sitting here listening to people lie. You have part of my attention - you have the minimum amount. The rest of my attention is back at the offices of Facebook, where my colleagues and I are doing things that no one in this room, including and especially your clients, are intellectually or creatively capable of doing. Did I adequately answer your condescending question?_

YOINKS!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 6, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Saw this movie today. I liked it. :>
> 
> 
> _Lawyer: Mr. Zuckerberg, do I have your full attention?
> ...




Ahh I loved this scene as well.


----------



## Kno7 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, that was a great scene.

My only regret is that I did not see this movie sooner.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2010)

Lots of great scenes.

I like when the lawyer made the crack about his friend investing $17,000 in the enterprise.  Zuckerberg mocked her and said, "just checking your math.  Yep, I got the same thing."


----------



## The Potential (Nov 8, 2010)

When I saw the preview for it I was with my ex who pretty much mocked it. I inturn did the same, knowing full well in the back of my mind I wanted to give the movie a chance. I see now that I must go see this Movie.


----------



## Felix (Nov 8, 2010)

This movie was simply astonishing
It was wonderfully done


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> When I saw the preview for it I was with my ex who pretty much mocked it. I inturn did the same, knowing full well in the back of my mind I wanted to give the movie a chance. I see now that I must go see this Movie.



letting the woman wear the pants	:taichou


----------



## The Potential (Nov 9, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> letting the woman wear the pants	:taichou



Shameful I know. Thats why we're not together anymore..


----------

